# POTM February 2004 - finals



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

3 kicks @$$!!









how the hell can one get a pic like that?!?!


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

hard to deside but i think #3 has my vote great pics guys


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I think that pic number 3 should be banned cause the Piranha in that pic is a proffesional piranha-model (he gets paid to posse) and as many people say is a photo-junkie thats why he chase the poor pleco out of the shot....









He has my vote!!!!!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

defenitily pic. 3 that fish has some muscles wow and the teeht


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

you guys are all nutts! 1 is bad ass! I dont know whos that is but it looks cool as hell. It gets my vote!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

#3


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I voted number 2 number i have seen 1 before i think. I really like number 2's color i had to look back at it a few times cuz all i though was just wow a average rb untill i his throat. FIRE RED


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

#3 is just too original looking. Its got my vote.


----------



## ItWasnValentine (Feb 15, 2004)

Number one is just hot. I wish I had a camera that could take a picture with that quality...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shots..congrads to all that got this far


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the third pic still rocks!


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

#1 hes so cute


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Tough decision because all of those pics are great! I had to go with #3 because that is a once ina lifetime pic. Right place, right time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#3 ROCKS


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

2...tryin to get gordeez a three peat


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

2, hard decision between 1 and 2 though.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

#2 looks nice


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

#5 kick ass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I voted #4, but your right #3 is truly unique


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I voted #1, love that manny


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

:nod: # 2 rocks


----------



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

3 is the sh*t


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

all very great pics but i just had to go with #1


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

#1


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

3 for me


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

#2 gets my vote


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

I like #3. That pic leaves you anticipating what's going to happen next.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

3 is a cool picture


----------

